# Make .avi files louder?



## thatoneguyyep101 (May 25, 2008)

I have some .avi movie files on my computer, I want to put them onto dvd, but before I do that I need to make it louder... like is there a way I can upload it to the internet to make the volume louder, so that when I put it on dvd, and put it in my ps2 that I don't have to turn the tv clear up past 50? Here's an example I tried, but when I used media-convert, it messed up the graphics, so I just need something to make the volume louder. 
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you don't want to spend money on a dedicated video editing package you could take them into Windows Moviemaker - if your files are larger it will break them up into smaller chunks, all you need to do is drag them in order to timeline (or use clip view)
Once there you can go to Clip menu> audio > volume and crank up the volume.
To export them: File>Save movie file>choose to save as "My computer - save your movie for playback on your computer" follow the prompts for where to save it then choose settings - if you don't mind larger file size and want higher quality - when you get to "Movie setting" page choose the "other settings" button and then use the drop down menu to choose "High Quality video PAL"
Only drawback is that the file will be a WMV file rather than an avi 

Other than that DVD Flick is good - you can use it to edit clips and also burn them to dvd with menus chapters etc and its free from here:
http://www.dvdflick.net/
In this you get your clip(s) into the main pane by "add title" once there you can go to project settings and choose audio tab and use "volume modification" to raise the volume - be aware that it will raise the volume for the whole project - if you have more than one clip in the project being burnt to DVD all will be louder.


----------

